# PCD Pickup Aug 21



## Rh$art (Aug 1, 2012)

Looking forward to picking up our new 528 ix on August 21. I would love to have Jonathan Stribble for our specialist. I'm amazed at how dedicated he is to answering the same questions day after day. Jonathan your a outstanding asset for BMW. I want to have a Clear Bra installed befor heading back to Southern Illinois. Any one have any suggestions for a good installer in the Spartenberg area?


----------



## laser (Aug 2, 2004)

Congrats on your upcoming delivery ..... it's a world class experience!

I've read lots of posts recommending having the clear bra installed at your home dealer since there seems to be more than a few post install issues that would be impossible to navigate with a far away dealer.

Some really anal guys cover the front of their cars with blue painters tape for the ride home :dunno:


----------



## Rh$art (Aug 1, 2012)

*Good Ideas!*

Thank you for the information. That might be a better option.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Look forward to meeting you! Hopefully I can have it arranged to deliver your vehicle.

As suggested above, I would wait to have the clear bra installed when you return home. Some people use the painters tape or a temporary clear film (Griot's maybe :dunno to protect it for the drive home.

See you soon :thumbup:


----------



## bmw-x6 (Jul 16, 2012)

I agree with Rh$art. Thank you for answering the same questions over and over. I look forward to see you on 8.22.12 for my delivery.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

bmw-x6 said:


> I agree with Rh$art. Thank you for answering the same questions over and over. I look forward to see you on 8.22.12 for my delivery.


You are all welcome :thumbup:. Glad to help when I can.


----------

